# Top Site In The UK!!



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

Hats off to all our UK based members. We finally did it!

At the time of writing our UK traffic rank is the lowest out of every 40k fansite.(on Alexa so not exactly 100% but its the closest means of measuring there is)


Heresy - 8,561
Warseer - 8,993 
Bell of Lost Souls - 9,645
Dakka - 13,072
Librarium - 22,244
B & C - 65,752

After 4 years of graft and fun we've reached the pinnacle here on UK soil (which is ironic considering the sites files have never left US soil), Heresy is and always will be a US based site. It currently lives in Michigan just off I-96. 

Now to stake our claim on the global chart.

Time for a quick celebratory circle jerk then...

ONWARDS!!!


----------



## OrkByTheGraceOfGork (Jun 9, 2010)

Huzzah!!!Huzzah!!!Huzzah!!!:shout:


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

How do you crazy Brits throw a celebration? I demand a demonstration! This is worthy of jubilation! Or is it just my imagination? No, we've achieved domination (in 40k fansites, at least)!


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

Count the Seven!


----------



## WinZip (Oct 9, 2010)

Way to go guys!  Indeed, onwards to the US :drinks: Make Heresy the most popular site in the US and the UK


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

Davidicus 40k said:


> How do you crazy Brits throw a celebration? I demand a demonstration! This is worthy of jubilation! Or is it just my imagination? No, we've achieved domination (in 40k fansites, at least)!



Time to get very drunk and punch each other:laugh:


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Congratulations Heresy Online. :victory:

http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/heresy-online.net#



> Heresy-online.net is ranked #108,794 in the world according to the three-month Alexa traffic rankings. Its visitors view 19.9 unique pages each day on average. Roughly 33% of visitors to the site come from Thailand, where it has attained a traffic rank of 2,233. This site appeals to users whose demographics are not significantly different from those of all internet users. Heresy-online.net is based in the UK.
> 
> Average Load Time for Heresy-online.net
> Very Slow (3.823 Seconds), 89% of sites are faster.
> ...


In the past month, the number of visitors has doubled, and 33% of all visitors are from Thailand..... :scratchhead:


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Indeed celebration over a pint is in order! :drinks:, Us US guys need to pick up the recruitment pace and make it the best site across the pond as well!


----------



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

Congrats Heresy


----------



## Boc (Mar 19, 2010)

Wait, is this Jezlad declaring an invasion?

Grats!


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

I had no idea B&C had so many :shok:


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Scathainn said:


> I had no idea B&C had so many :shok:


Had so many what?

The number is the Alexa rank. The lower the number, the better.


----------



## komanko (May 16, 2010)

Cheers to the heresy staff and members through hard work and dedication you have succeeded. Lets open a barrel of mead and celebrate :drinks:  , or a jar of tea if that what you want  I personally prefer the tea although I have two beard and four vodka bottles in my refrigerator. Anyway cheers and keep up the good work


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah! Go Heresy!


----------



## Scathainn (Feb 21, 2010)

KingOfCheese said:


> Had so many what?
> 
> The number is the Alexa rank. The lower the number, the better.


Oh wow, I got that totally backwards then. I thought it was hits per day or something and that Jez was just being sarcastic.

I am an idiot. :sarcastichand:


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice one Jez, staff, contributors and members all.

Lets keep the momentumn and as Jez said - march for the world!

Blatants add incoming: If anyone wants to help with the "war effort" the HNN needs some more writers and is looking for regular columnists :end blatant add

Really good job to all, people on the internet vote with their virtual feet so this really does mean that Heresy is doing well.


----------



## Jezlad (Oct 14, 2006)

KingOfCheese said:


> Congratulations Heresy Online. :victory:
> 
> http://www.alexa.com/siteinfo/heresy-online.net#
> 
> ...


It doesn't mean that lol

Thailand rank 2000 odd means its ranked there for Thai traffic, with the country being so small and very few people having internet I'd guess the actual percentage is tiny.

Yeah it's a cool stat, it's only alexa mind and it is liable to weird swings and changes but its the first time it's ever reached the top here. 

Our US traffic rank once hit the top 100k but now its way down.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Well done one and all for making Heresy the top site. Now to retake that colonies!!


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Onwards to glory! For the Emperor! :biggrin: This web site is so best


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Gratz to the mods and contributors! From a purely hobby perspective it was the excellent tutorials that lead me to heresy, and a great member base that kept me coming back.

Now for ze world?


----------



## sethgabriel1990 (Sep 21, 2010)

Davidicus 40k said:


> How do you crazy Brits throw a celebration? I demand a demonstration! This is worthy of jubilation! Or is it just my imagination? No, we've achieved domination (in 40k fansites, at least)!


us crazy brits are far more reserved than that! we just sit with a nice cup of tea, and ask our butlers to clean our paintbrushes for us!

only kidding! crack open the liquor!


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Well. This is a surprise to me. 

On a side note I would be interested in writing a column sometimes.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Awesome, when are we gonna have a Heresy meetup, to celebrate this might achievement!?


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

sethgabriel1990 said:


> only kidding! crack open the liquor!


sorry, i drank it all. Clearly that's what boosted us over the top for ranking. :thank_you:

CP

(you're welcome)


----------



## Serpion5 (Mar 19, 2010)

humakt said:


> Well done one and all for making Heresy the top site. Now to retake that colonies!!


Yeah! Let`s go and... wait, what?! :shok:


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

CRACK THE EARTH GODS OF THUNDER
MAN AND BEAST WILL BE TORN ASUNDER
INTO THE FIGHT WE OWN THE RIGHT
TO BE THE KING OF KINGS!!!

I woke up with this song in my head and now I know why. :biggrin: Oh and I'm drinking tea at the moment.  I'm curious whats going to happen next year when The Heretic comes out. I just know its going to be awesome.


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

So next is world domination, right? And after that? Would it be reasonable to expect to have our moonbase established by 2030?


----------



## Davidicus 40k (Jun 4, 2010)

coke123 said:


> So next is world domination, right? And after that? Would it be reasonable to expect to have our moonbase established by 2030?


Perhaps, but we should really turn our attention to Mars. That way we can start rolling out Titans.


----------



## IntereoVivo (Jul 14, 2009)

Cheers! :drinks:

Any thoughts on why we're so low in the United States?


----------



## Professor Pumpkin (Jun 25, 2010)

Americans can't work computers properly. They try to search "Heresy Online" and their fat fingers make them type "Hgerrtsdyu Opnml;ionmer". You see why now?

Just joking, it's probably because Warhammer isn't as big in the US. After all, it's main Headquarters are in a secret underground cavern in E-

"I am Hokoshima! GW hire me to kill liar! GW base in Nottingham! Full stop!"


----------



## InquisitorTidusSolomon (Mar 7, 2009)

Me and several other guys on here currently live in the Netherlands, but will be moving back to the US next year, and we'll make damn sure we start recruiting people for the site once we get back there! Congrats lads! :drinks:


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Midge913 said:


> Indeed celebration over a pint is in order! :drinks:, Us US guys need to pick up the recruitment pace and make it the best site across the pond as well!


I would but I keep getting banned thus need to use proxies in Thailand. 

We're low in the US because it's a completely different mentality. They prefer the more unruly DakkaDakka cause the hobby is geared towards the lower age ranges.


----------



## DarKKKKK (Feb 22, 2008)

Jezlad said:


> After 4 years of graft and fun we've reached the pinnacle here on UK soil (which is ironic considering the sites files have never left US soil), Heresy is and always will be a US based site. It currently lives in Michigan just off I-96.


Hey I know where that is! :mrgreen: I'm only about an hour and a half away from there!

Anyway, Congrats to all!


----------



## Trudge34 (Oct 23, 2010)

DarKKKKK said:


> Hey I know where that is! :mrgreen: I'm only about an hour and a half away from there!
> 
> Anyway, Congrats to all!


Yeah not too far away I'm sure from where I used to live "Nort of da bridge der eh?"

Too bad it has to be housed in troll land. 

Congrats guys. Been coming here for probably 2 years already and absolutely love the site. To success! :drinks:


----------



## RIVALBLACKWELL (Dec 13, 2010)

hurraahhh!!!!!!!


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Yay!

Let Heresy's corruption spread further!


----------



## DrinCalhar (Jul 10, 2010)

I have to ask. How are these sites doing good at all? I mean my friends all say I go to Warseer or Librarium but I have been to both and I have to say. This site has more options for fun stuff and it is so much easier to find what you want. So would it be okay if we just started a war and destroy some of these sites.


----------



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

DrinCalhar said:


> So would it be okay if we just started a war and destroy some of these sites.


we'd prefer that a war not erupt. we'll just be the best by our own natural means. )

CP


----------



## Brother Emund (Apr 17, 2009)

*Kingofcheese:*


> Based on internet averages, heresy-online.net is visited more frequently by males who are in the age range 25-34, have no children and are college educated.


Wow, I go against the grain.
1. Male: Debatable
2. Aged 25-34: I'm waaaay over that
3. No children: Have 3
4. College edumacated: Nah, dropped out to join the Army :smoke:



sethgabriel1990 said:


> us crazy brits are far more reserved than that! we just sit with a nice cup of tea, and ask our butlers to clean our paintbrushes for us!


Or slightly raise an eyebrow and mutter quietly _"oh that's nice"_

Well done Heresy.... you rrock! :yahoo:


----------

